# Belated Hallowe'en joke



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Forgot to post my one and only Hallowe'en real estate joke:


Why did the Mummy go condo shopping?

-He was looking for a place to unwind...


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

indexxx said:


> Forgot to post my one and only Hallowe'en real estate joke:
> 
> 
> Why did the Mummy go condo shopping?
> ...


What, no laughs?! It's one of my favorite jokes! Must be a tough room...


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I got a little wrapped up in something else.......sorry.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

What did the zombie eat after getting a tooth pulled?

The dentist.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Q: Why _didn’t t_he skeleton go to the ball?


A: Because he had no BODY to go with.


----------

